# 1970 Judge Ram Air vents.



## Rodney Meehan (Jan 20, 2015)

Just a quick question to everybody in GTO land. What color should the Ram Air vents on a '70 Judge be? I've seen body colors as well as contrasting black. Could somebody clear this up for me? If they are black, are they flat or glossy? My car is Pepper Green if that influences the answer. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rodney Meehan said:


> Just a quick question to everybody in GTO land. What color should the Ram Air vents on a '70 Judge be? I've seen body colors as well as contrasting black. Could somebody clear this up for me? If they are black, are they flat or glossy? My car is Pepper Green if that influences the answer. Thanks.


Looking at some pictures of the 1970 Pepper Green Judge (built in Canada I might add) I owned around 1981, the inserts are not shiny and look to be a matt black.:thumbsup: Of all the GTO's I have owned when I was a "kid", that worn out Judge is the one I'd wished I had been able to keep, even over the convertibles.:yesnod:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rodney Meehan said:


> Just a quick question to everybody in GTO land. What color should the Ram Air vents on a '70 Judge be? I've seen body colors as well as contrasting black. Could somebody clear this up for me? If they are black, are they flat or glossy? My car is Pepper Green if that influences the answer. Thanks.


Only the '69 Judges had body colored R/A vents. '70's were indeed matt black as P.Jim stated.


----------



## Rodney Meehan (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Guys!


----------

